# My "New" Touring / Commuter Bike



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wanted to share my new touring bike with the forum. Since my office moved 19 miles farther from my home, I've been wanting to start commuting by bike. My road bike and mountain bike are not ideal commuters for a few reasons, so I decided to build up a new bike. I've also had a strong desire to do some loading touring for years, so I wanted my new bike to be able to do double duty. The following is the story of my new-to-me economic bike build, and I'm pretty excited about it!

I picked up a couple great finds on craigslist, which I would combine to assemble my ideal commuter/tourer.

I found an all-original 1990 Cannondale ST400 in my size for a measly $180! It was in fantastic condition, apart from the cracked, non-replaceable derailleur hanger. I knew I could fix it, so I bought it!

My second and most incredible craigslist find came in the form of a custom late-90's Walter Croll road bike, equipped with a full Campy Chorus 9-speed group... for $120!!! I don't think the guy knew what he had. The bike was in very rough shape, and the components needed some TLC, but everything worked so I bought it. I stripped the parts off the bike and sold the frame and fork on ebay for $125! Like I said; incredible craigslist find!

Problems:
1. Cracked rear derailleur hanger on the Cannondale frame. I had a buddy of mine weld it, then I drilled out the hole and used a Dropout Saver (https://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/502/55/) to fix it. Problem solved.

2. The Cannondale had 27" wheels, but I wanted to use the 700c wheels from my new Campy parts bin. The rear wheel fit no problem; there was plenty of clearance for brake adjustment. The front fork was tough, though. I ended up filing the dropouts so the wheel could insert further into the fork. It worked like a charm! No noticeable effects on the geometry resulting from the modification.

So what did I end up with? A mut. But I love it! With a few new parts I picked up (brakes, chain, cables, etc.), here's the build:

Frame: Cannondale ST400 with Tange Prestige lugged-crown steel fork
Crankset: Sugino AC110 50/40/28 (Original to the C'dale)
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Chorus 9-speed, pre-2001
Front Derailleur: Suntour triple (original on the C'dale)
Brifters: Campagnolo Chorus 9-speed, pre-2001
Cassette: Campy Athena 9-speed 13-28
Brakes: Tektro CR720 cantilever brakes (what a fantastic looking brakeset, and they work very well!)
Handlebars: Nitto Noodle, 44cm. A $30 craigslist find!
Hubs: Campy Chorus
Fenders: SKS Chromoplasic, 45mm
Tires: Kenda Kwik Trax 700 x 32c
Rear Rack: Cheapo Performance brand
Seatpost, Stem, Headset, Bottom Bracket, all original to the bike.

A couple items that are still on my shopping list include a new, sealed BB, and new rims and spokes to build up with the existing hubs. The current rims are a bit tattered, and could use replacement. Lastly, I want to replace the 50t chainring with a 46t, which should work better for me. It will also make the triple crankset more compatible with the short cage rear derailleur.

Sorry for the long post, but I'm excited! Finally, pictures!


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

nice score! looks like a great commuter.

the Croll sounds like a great find too. late 90s would have been before he sold the company and the quality suffered a bit.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Delete


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some horrible shots of the hanger. This is the best my camera is capable of. The crack was on the rear-facing side of the hanger. The threaded hole was actually split, so when the derailleur was tightened into the threaded hole, the hole would spread open. I asked my buddy to make a small tack weld to close the hole. I tried to tap it clean, but unfortunately it was tack welded in it's spread-open position. I drilled the hole to receive the dropout saver, and slid it right in from behind. Overall, it's a fantastic and discrete solution.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

score! Great color as well.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Very impressive.


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on the great find.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Nice. I hope you use a different light to commute with though. 19 miles seems like a long ride with a light that is best to be seen and not to actually see the road (very well).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very very nice....


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments. 

lancezneighbor, I do have a nice set of NiteRider Minute X2 Dual lights that I use for night riding. I install them only when needed. I am also using this bike as an in-town beer and grocery getter, so the "to be seen" lights are on there exactly for that purpose.


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a beautiful day in Atlanta. I'm stuck working at the moment, but I'm looking forward to a bike ride to the pub for a beer or two in a couple of hours. Can't wait to ride the bike!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I just saw this post- nice looking bike and great job fixing the hanger! Hope it keeps "hanging in" for you!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry, but that's waayyy too clean to be a commuter, but I suspect you'll be "fixing" that real soon. )


----------



## MotoMan (Oct 18, 2005)

Wonderful bike. I recently got a SH400 Cannondale frame from a dumpster pick in great shape. It was their 1990 "fitness bike". However, it was the same frame as their touring bike that year, with a steel Tange unicrown fork with slight less rake being the only difference. Everything is in great shape other then a few paint scrapes. I will build as a touring bike, The frame came with frame and fork (with headset) only. I got most parts on hand except the wheels. How did you fit the 9 speed campy cassette in rear? It is a 126mm rear spread, and alumimun should not be spread. I have a quote from Peter White for a set of Phil Wood 7 speed freewheel hub that has a 126 mm spread with Veleocity rims. That will be my most expensive part of the bike, but it will be worth it. Another question is how does it ride? I plan to get back into touring, and think this bike will be great. Anyone else with this vintage bike?


----------



## MotoMan (Oct 18, 2005)

I have one more question regarding the Tektro CR720 brakes. Do they interfere or get in the way of the panniers? It sounds like they work great even though stick way out. I like how they look. I was thinking of using them for my SH400 buildup, as they would work well with a touring load. Anyone else use these brakes on touring bikes?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice build and kudos for taking the time and effort to save that frame.


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi there! I do just spread the rear end to for the 130mm hub in it. I know it's not recommended with an aluminum frame, but for the price I paid I decided to just give it a shot. So far, no issue or worries after many miles. I have ridden this bike on fast group rides with hard sprints out of the saddle, I have loaded it up with 20lbs of stuff on the rear, and I have wheelie-dropped down many a curb (most recently a curb that is a good 13-14" tall last Friday). I think if spreading the frame on this bike was going to pose a problem it would have presented itself by now. But those Phil Wood wheels sound fantastic!

As for the ride, it is fantastic. Being that it is a stretched out, relaxed geometry touring bike, it is very smooth. It steers slowly, and generally wants to ride in a straight line (although it sounds like the fork on your bike will change this dynamic slightly). Very stable, even over the roughest terrain (32c tires). I have not yet put any loads up front, but with loads in the rear the bike feels great. Actually, the steering gets slightly lighter and the bike feels a little more spirited. I feel comfortable that I've tested the bike out enough to commit to a multi-day tour on it without worry.

Update: I have swapped the 40t & 50t steel middle and outer chainrings to alloy 36t and 46t, which I believe provides better gearing in the rolling hills around Atlanta. Also, the 28t inner combined with the 46t outer make the short cage rear derailleur compatible with the triple.


----------



## MotoMan (Oct 18, 2005)

Update on my Cannondale SH400. A friend gave me a set of Campy Record Hubs he had forgotten abput. They were spaced for 126mm and 7 sp freewheel. They fit on the money. They are at the LBS being built up with a Mavic A719 rim. As much as I would have liked the Phil Woods, this option was much more affordable. Hopefully, these wheels should last. I am collecting the parts I do not have. Hopefully it will turn out into a decent tourer.


----------



## DrumSchtick2112 (Oct 7, 2008)

MotoMan, sorry for not replying sooner. The CR720 brakes could interfere with pannier, but I don't find it to be a problem. I have a humungous pannier that I put on the rear rack from time to time, and it just barely rubs on the brakes. But I do mean barely. It causes no issues or interference with the brake's movement, and doesn't make any noise. With a more normal sized pannier, I'd have to say it would not likely ever present an issue. If there is ever an interference problem, there are rear racks out there that sit back further on the bike. One of those would surely solve the problem. As for performance, the brakes work fantastically well. I have non-machined braking surfaces on my rims, and the brakes offer plenty of power with minimal effort at the brake levers... with 25lbs of stuff on the bike, and my 170lb self, riding down the steep hill I live on, they work great.

Nice score on the Record hubs! They're cup and cone bearings, so they're easily and inexpensively serviceable. They should last forever if you take care of them.


----------

